# Cydectin wormer for pregnant doe?



## dwbonfire (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a doe acting off so i checked her eyelids since i have not dewormed her for some time. They are pale. She kidded the end of june and her kid is still nursing some. Also i saw her breed back 5 days ago. I have cydectin cattle pour on that i give orally. My TS store has such a poor selection so im limited on what i can find. Will cydectin be safe for her nursing kid and her early pregnancy?


----------



## elevan (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, Cydectin is fine.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Agree with Em...cydectin should be fine.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cydectin is great but they make a sheep Cydectin now which is much easier on the animals.  So next time I'd look for a real drench of cydectin.  Jeffers is a good place to order on line from.  Or if you ask TS they might be  able to get it in for you.


----------

